# 3 Little Ladies



## jack_burton (Mar 26, 2012)

Finishing up a project I've been working on for a client. They didn't want it all in one bar, so I give you the three ladies. :lol: 

Pins, Eproms, Few Boards, Gold plated parts - in all about 25 pounds of assorted material.


----------



## kuma (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good chief , nice work! 8)


----------



## glondor (Mar 26, 2012)

Whow... very nice.


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 26, 2012)

purdy 8)


----------



## joem (Mar 26, 2012)

I like it
I like it a lot.


----------



## kuma (Mar 26, 2012)

joem said:


> I like it
> I like it a lot.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: (great film by the way!)


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice work Jack.

It seems you used a round 1 Ozt mold, is that so?


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 26, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Very nice work Jack.
> 
> It seems you used a round 1 Ozt mold, is that so?




Yep, didn't get to use my bar mold yet.  It's a nice little 1ozt graphite mold.

But it was nice finally finishing that job- took me about 6 weeks. Ended up using just about every method at least once. AP/HCl leach/AR/Deplating Cell. It was a good time, very very rewarding pouring those little beauties.


----------



## NoIdea (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Yah - ........ umm wers the ladies :?: :?: 8)


----------



## taffaej (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job. I think they are the perfect size.


----------



## Henrikb (Mar 27, 2012)

I have tears in my eyes, they are beautiful.

Henrik


----------



## joem (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Jack
Send me the original picture of the three in your hand so I can add it to the GRF calendar I'm making.
And Anyone else who has good quality not blurry pictures you want to send
[email protected]


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 27, 2012)

joem said:


> Hi Jack
> Send me the original picture of the three in your hand so I can add it to the GRF calendar I'm making.
> And Anyone else who has good quality not blurry pictures you want to send
> [email protected]



Sent!


----------



## rich_2137 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow hope I will have some buttons like that one day, very nice, well done

Rich


----------



## markmopar (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! Those look fantastic!


----------



## kadriver (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice. Your client will be well pleased.


----------



## Geo (Mar 28, 2012)

KADRIVER!!! where have you been buddy? people was starting to worry. glad to see you back. 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 28, 2012)

Joe, will there be a reject section for your calendar of gold buttons?
If so, I have lots of high quality pictures of some of my misformed, yet always interesting "creations". Anyone can do round. How dull! :lol:


----------



## joem (Mar 28, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> Joe, will there be a reject section for your calendar of gold buttons?
> If so, I have lots of high quality pictures of some of my misformed, yet always interesting "creations". Anyone can do round. How dull! :lol:



As long as it is a good quality ( not web) photo of interesting ( re: beautiful) computer scrap or final result I can consider it to fit.


----------



## publius (Mar 28, 2012)

kadriver said:


> Very nice. Your client will be well pleased.



I spoke to his client and she is thrilled!!! And I do mean thrilled!!!


----------



## Palladium (Mar 28, 2012)

Geo said:


> KADRIVER!!! where have you been buddy? people was starting to worry. glad to see you back. 8)



Same here.


Very nice Jack !!!


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cant get any better than that. They resemble Jessica Alba, Venessa Marcil and Angelina Jolie, but hotter


----------



## kadriver (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry I've been absent from the forum.

I have been very busy - still refining!

I kind of got wound around the axle with the PGMs.

Plus, my hobby has turned into a job, just like you all said it would.

Glad folks missed me - Thanks!

kadriver


----------

